# Shepherds Pie: Gordon Ramsay's recipe, leave out the red wine?



## brodiebabe (8 Jul 2007)

I am going to attempt to make a shepherds pie this week.  I was going to use Gordon Ramsay's recipe - the one he cooked on the F-Word last week.  

He says to use red wine as well as stock.  Do you think it would affect the dish much if I leave out the red wine?

Also whay stock should I use - can I just buy an Oxo chicken stock cub or something - I am using minced lamb.


----------



## Caveat (8 Jul 2007)

*Re: Shepherds Pie*

I don't think leaving out the red wine would spell disaster - the addition of the wine is a kind of 'luxury' version I would say.

Real, meat stock is almost always preferable to cubes - but if you are using cubes I would use the 'Marigold Swiss bouillon' cubes/powder instead of Oxo.  I think they are much better and less synthetic tasting. Think they are available in most supermarkets.


----------



## brodiebabe (8 Jul 2007)

*Re: Shepherds Pie*

Thanks Caveat.  Heading to Superquin now, I'll try and get those Marigold Bouillon cubes.


----------



## shesells (8 Jul 2007)

*Re: Shepherds Pie*

I disagree, leaving the wine out will seriously affect the flavour.

Also, you can get lamb stock, don't use beef!


----------



## brodiebabe (8 Jul 2007)

*Re: Shepherds Pie*

Ok it's in the oven!  Decided to use the red wine - just didn't want to open a large bottle, so I bought a mini in the shops.

I went with an oxo stock cube as the bouillon mentioned above was a fiver!


----------



## BillK (8 Jul 2007)

You know, brodiebabe, you could have opened the large bottle, used what was required for the shepherds pie and drank the rest.


----------



## brodiebabe (8 Jul 2007)

BillK said:


> You know, brodiebabe, you could have opened the large bottle, used what was required for the shepherds pie and drank the rest.


 
I don't think I would be of much use when I go in to work tonight tho!


----------



## MandaC (9 Jul 2007)

Well, how did it come out.  Was thinking of trying the recipe?


----------



## becs (12 Jul 2007)

can anyone tell me how he did the mash on top of shepherds pie, i cant remember - did he add eggs?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2007)

Shepherds pie served with pan-roasted carrots


----------



## brodiebabe (12 Jul 2007)

becs said:


> can anyone tell me how he did the mash on top of shepherds pie, i cant remember - did he add eggs?


 
Two egg yolks, salt, pepper and loads of parmesan cheese


----------



## brodiebabe (12 Jul 2007)

MandaC said:


> Well, how did it come out. Was thinking of trying the recipe?


 
It was really tasty!!!  Loads of flavour!


----------

